# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Copperdead road

## Flyer

Hey All...

Anyone have the tab for the extended opening of Copperhead Road? Love that sound and pace of the song and would love to learn it, have some of it but am having trouble with a couple of parts with it

Thanks in Advance

Mike

 #

----------


## TNFrank

Don't know if this will help, found it on YouTube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM1Q1jWM7Ls

----------

